
What's Causing SpaceX's Falcon Heavy Delays - dgudkov
https://www.teslarati.com/whats-causing-spacex-falcon-heavy-delays/
======
jimrandomh
tl;dr: Delay happened after cryogenic fuel load and before ignition,
suggesting it might be an issue with dynamic loads caused by thermal
contraction in the interface between the rocket and the pad. But this is very
speculative; SpaceX themselves haven't said anything, some issues are expected
when you do a wet dress rehearsal for a new rocket type that's never had one,
and there are a bajillion other possibilities.

~~~
peg_leg
It has also been unusually cold in Florida recently.

------
valuearb
If they blow it, they’ll come close to the Soviet N1 explosion.

Either way, spectators win!

